# Piedmont?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody know what the lake is looking like? Getting the little boat ready to go this weekend and was thinking about heading out there the following weekend. I know that's a long ways off and alot can change, but i was just wondering if they have been filling her up yet or not...
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Lake is still 5 ft. below normal summer pool.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn.... thanks. Any chance of launching?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The corp of Army engeneers just got the word to start closing dams. The lady said that they will be closing Piedmont probably this week. It is way down and no way can you put in at the ramps.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Hopefully this rain will hurry things along  thanks for the info!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

Just bumping this to the top. Next week looks like very nice weather, but I am wondering if I can get in at the Reynolds Rd ramp. Any info?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

As for right now, I would say no to Reynolds Rd. The problem up there is its so shallow for a long ways out. Right at the ramp, it is very muddy. Not the solid bottom that you would need. I did see that someone had backed in where they put in the new rip rap at reynolds rd. It looked to me to be very tough also. I think that the lake came up about 6 inches with yesterdays rain. I hate to say it, but we need alot of rain in a very short order. I heard that you can get in at Clendenning at the marina. It is very steep but you can get in.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The mwcd site is saying that the marina ramp is usable at piedmont. That's based on the water level at the dam so how well that translates to real world levels at the ramp is debatable ......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Goat Path!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

AlLOT OF THE LAKES are well below summer pool. There also has been work going on with shorlines and etc, and i believe on or before March 15 was a date i heard when they would be done for the most part. Until then better check on conditions before you go.


----------

